# Move to Canada - Starting the process



## Canadarattie (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi All, 

my partner and myself have after much consideration made the decision that we want to emigrate to Canada, in particular British Columbia province, and we are looking at how to best get our journey started. We obviously appreciate it will be potentially a 2-3 year journey, but are looking for advise from ex-pats who have already made this journey. 

We are both skilled workers and believe we fall into category A as a minimum, but most likely category 0 of the skilled workers list. We believe therefore this would entitle us to apply for the express entry route. We have gone through the eligibility test on the Canadian immigration website and have passed, but its not clear to us what the next step should be. 

We have given consideration to whether we should engage with a local BC immigration lawyer in the first instance. They advise they will do a lot of the application work for you, act as legal representative etc. but this of course presents the risk of forking over a substantial amount of money and not knowing if they are best fit for purpose, despite any research around the firm. 

Really, I would very much appreciate any feedback anyone might be able to offer;


Now that we have made the decision, what is the next best step to formally get the ball rolling?
Did you hire a lawyer as part of your immigration process? If so, what recommendations can you make about making a good selection?
What is the best way to start searching for work? Are there any recommendations on specialist agencies who will help you in this process?

Thank you everyone in advance for any help.


----------



## yatinkumar (Jul 4, 2020)

Well, first of all it's great to hear that you have passed an eligibility test on the Canadian immigration website. 

Your choice of moving permanently to live and work in a Canadian province of British Columbia is definitely a wise decision. the province's growing economy is always in a need of skilled workers in its high-demand occupations.

You as a skilled worker can choose to apply for Canada PR through BC Provincial Nominee Program. The BC PNP has an array of immigration streams that allows the province to select and nominate foreign skilled workers for Canadian permanent immigration. 

There are two key categories under BC PNP, including, Skills Immigration and Express Entry BC. 
But, you must have a prior job offer from a BC employer, or must have completed a graduate program at university in the province. 

Since you have passed an eligibility test and qualify for Express Entry, you both can also choose to apply for Canada PR via any other Provincial nominee program where a prior job offer is not a mandatory requirement, unlike British Columbia PNP.

There are a lot of provinces in Canada that allows a skilled foreign worker to migrate on a permanent basis even without a prior job offer via specialized PNP Streams, including:

• Saskatchewan Immigrant Nominee Program (SINP)
• Occupation in-demand subcategory
• Express Entry Subcategory

• Nova Scotia Nominee Program (NSNP)
• Nova Scotia Demand: Express Entry Category B

• Ontario Immigrant Nominee Program (OINP)
• Human Capital Priorities Stream

• Manitoba Provincial Nominee Program (MPNP)
• Skilled Worker Stream

•Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program (AINP)
• Alberta Express Entry Stream

However, apart from PNP streams, you can choose to apply directly through Express Entry's Federal Skilled Worker Program. This program is exclusively for skilled workers who have relevant foreign work experience and a clear intention to move to Canada on a permanent basis. To qualify under FSWP, you and your partner don't need a job offer from any Canadian employer.
In fact, since your spouse is also a skilled worker, you can double your chances. You and your partner can fill out two EOIs and double your presence in the Express Entry pool. In one you'll be the primary applicant, and in second one your spouse or partner will be. If anyone of you two get an ITA for Canada PR, the successful candidate can bring his/her spouse or common-law partner with them to Canada.
Lastly, if you are thinking about hiring a consultant to assist you with the immigration process, then always keep a few points in mind:


• Always hire immigration consultants who are members of the ICCRC (Immigration Consultants of Canada Regulatory Council)

• Beware of those who encourage you to mention misleading information and submit false documents 

• Never leave your original documents and photographs with them and never sign any blank application forms

• Always check for the experience and success rate of the consultant company you are choosing so as to ensure that they are well-qualified and informed to guide you properly


----------



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

I think the common requirement with most of the PNP is to have a job offer in hand, even if you have your eligible application in federal express entry pool. Is this right? 

Is there any PNP which directly pick application from federal express entry pool irrespective of job offer?

Please suggest appropriate PNP programs in above situation.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

aarora_98 said:


> I think the common requirement with most of the PNP is to have a job offer in hand, even if you have your eligible application in federal express entry pool. Is this right?
> 
> Is there any PNP which directly pick application from federal express entry pool irrespective of job offer?
> 
> Please suggest appropriate PNP programs in above situation.


Are you not able to research this information for yourself?

We are volunteers here and _not_ immigration agents. None of us work for the various provincial, territorial or federal governments and, as such, we are unable to "... suggest appropriate PNP programs in above situation. (sic)"

Choosing a place to live is a highly personal choice. Canada is a large country and has varying landscape and weather patterns. I grew up in Vancouver, where there are lots of mountains and the Pacific Ocean and mild winters and cool summers. My brother lives in Toronto, where the terrain is comparatively flat (no mountains) and there is Lake Ontario but no ocean. It is hot and humid in the summer and very cold in the winter... while I like Toronto to visit, I wouldn't want to live there long term. The prairie provinces are flat... for as far as the eye can see. The winters there are cold and the summers hot. Then there is the northern Territories. They're beautiful to see (Northern Lights) but bitterly cold and dark in the winter and warm and bright in the summer (Land of the midnight sun). In the province of Quebec, its weather isn't unlike Toronto but you should expect to have to speak French a good deal of the time, as French is the dominant language spoken there, even though French and English are both official languages.

What sorts of things do you like to do on your off time? If you're an outdoor enthusiast, I'd say that BC is the place to go to, as there's lots of out-door type stuff to do... however, a down side to living there is that it is rainy there quite a lot of the time. 

What I suggest to you is that you research to find what PNP programs you qualify to apply for and then from that list, research to see which province you most want to live in... if/when you receive a PNP, you will be expected to stay in that province for a predetermined amount of time. If you land in the province and then leave for a different area to work, the government of Canada is within its rights to revoke your visa and send you home - the province that offers you the nomination expects that in return for the nomination, you will stay in that province to help the economy.... they (the government) will know where you live based upon information that your employer submits on your behalf.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

aarora_98 said:


> I think the common requirement with most of the PNP is to have a job offer in hand, even if you have your eligible application in federal express entry pool. Is this right?
> 
> Is there any PNP which directly pick application from federal express entry pool irrespective of job offer?
> 
> Please suggest appropriate PNP programs in above situation.


I think you may have a skewed idea of PNP's. they are meant for someone who has a a wish to live and work in the nominating Province. Therefore, you have to initiate the process. No Province is going to review pool applicants and say "we like the look of him/her, lets make them an offer". 

Also, accepting a PNP offer is making a legal commitment to live and work in the nominating Province. you can't accept, get your PR and the go somewhere else you really wanted to be. This could get your PR cancelled on grounds of bad faith which has been done on a number of occasions.


----------



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have applied for PNP. Keeping my fingers crossed if i get invite in situation these days!!


----------

